# Can dwarf platy and regular platy mate?



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I have a dwarf male and a regular female in a 5g tank with live and silk plants and a couple other decorations. He's been chasing her around alot lately and today she's looking fatter to me. Maybe she's just overfed, but can a dwarf platy get a regular platy pregnant?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

i dont see a reason as to why they cant seein that they are basically the same species with some physical variations to them.


----------



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah, i kinda figured... so what can i expect the fry to look like? dwarf, regular, medium sized? i've only been doing this aquarium thing since january, so this is all very new and interesting to me....


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

honestly i have no idea. i've never bothered to keep dwarf platys.....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dwarf is the name given so folks can get rid of stunted fish.there are absolutely no genetic differences between a dwarf platy and a full size platy..and if you take proper care of the offspring from a mating ;you will have nice full sized platies..


----------



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

really? wow, that's interesting that retailers can do that! ok, well, she isn't too big yet. just noticed her looking fat this past weekend; guess i'll be seeing fry in 3-5 weeks? i've already inserted a diy tank divider (so he'd leave her alone). also did my weekly 50% water change today.... is anything else special i should be doing outside of feeding her more?


----------

